# exenco wood chipper



## tomp1060 (Jan 7, 2008)

hi ive just bort a exenco 160t gravty feed wood chipper ive looked on the internet for infomashon about them but i cant find anything! dose any one no the ajustments for the blades or dose sumone even have a workshop manual? at the moment the blades are set right in so its producing very fine chips its more like sawdust is this how its ment to be? can any 1 help please?


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jan 7, 2008)

tomp1060 said:


> hi ive just bort a exenco 160t gravty feed wood chipper ive looked on the internet for infomashon about them but i cant find anything! dose any one no the ajustments for the blades or dose sumone even have a workshop manual? at the moment the blades are set right in so its producing very fine chips its more like sawdust is this how its ment to be? can any 1 help please?



These guys are the original importers, should have manuals and info in stock.
http://www.wilkieequipment.co.uk/


----------



## tomp1060 (Jan 8, 2008)

cheers mate il give them a try have you ever used one?


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup. Great little machines, chuck and duck simplicity, nothing to go wrong, but watch your fingers!


----------



## tomp1060 (Jan 8, 2008)

thats what i wanna here i bort it so i can do a few jobs on the side at weekends and stuff it was cheep but i still want it to be reliable! and it sounds like it will be. what size chips should it produce?


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Jan 18, 2008)

Selling so quickly?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....9804&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## tomp1060 (Jan 19, 2008)

na thats not my one im going to keep the one i got. mines simler its got a diffrent shoot tho!


----------



## danfairington (May 31, 2012)

*danf*



tomp1060 said:


> hi ive just bort a exenco 160t gravty feed wood chipper ive looked on the internet for infomashon about them but i cant find anything! dose any one no the ajustments for the blades or dose sumone even have a workshop manual? at the moment the blades are set right in so its producing very fine chips its more like sawdust is this how its ment to be? can any 1 help please?



did you ever find any info on exenco i am having the same problem. finding parts is a no go from what i can tell. please let me know if you have any info or even if you know of a spare machine


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2012)

danfairington said:


> did you ever find any info on exenco i am having the same problem. finding parts is a no go from what i can tell. please let me know if you have any info or even if you know of a spare machine



I hope you find your information but you're replying to a 4 year old thread. Most of those guys aren't here anymore.


----------



## danfairington (May 31, 2012)

*danf*

does anybody know where there is either a supplier of exenco parts or any old machines that are for sale. i have had my gravity fed exenco for several years & really don't want to let it go as it chips quicker than most other machines. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## danfairington (May 31, 2012)

*danf*



Gologit said:


> I hope you find your information but you're replying to a 4 year old thread. Most of those guys aren't here anymore.



thought that might be the case, but had to try
cheers


----------



## Eq Broker (May 31, 2012)

Hi Tom and Dan,

If the chipper is producing a fine dust this might be due to dull knives or the anvil setting. The knives should be about 1/16 of an inch from the anvil. Usually a wood chip should be about 3/4 of an inch to 1" long and should be about an 1/8" thick. If the chipper is a drum chipper the anvil might be worn and usually they can be flipped to get a new edge. Over time they begin rounding off like a table edge. Anvils need flipping or replacing about every 600 to 800 hours. Please remember after installing new knives or flipping the anvil, turn the drum in the opposite way not to damage the knives or anvil if it doesn't clear. If you need knives, I carry many different sizes. I would just need to know the dimensions and hole diameter.

I hope this helps.

Dave Wild
Global Equipment Exporters
New and Used Heavy Equipment For Sale and Export: Construction Equipment, Trucks, Heavy Machinery at Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## lenbee (Aug 3, 2012)

*lenbee re exenco chipper*



danfairington said:


> does anybody know where there is either a supplier of exenco parts or any old machines that are for sale. i have had my gravity fed exenco for several years & really don't want to let it go as it chips quicker than most other machines. any help would be greatly appreciated



I have an old exenco chipper ,it as only done just over a 1000 hours,it belonged to a colledge or so I was told ,bought it 10 years ago used it for a while on odd jobs ,needs new battery and lots of work on tin covers but I believe the ford engine is in good condition ,its been stored under cover for 10 years,tyres good,tow equipment good ,comes with blade grinder in good condition.\\\lost keys,need more info call 07881922421
Len


----------



## danfairington (Aug 3, 2012)

*exenco chipper*



lenbee said:


> I have an old exenco chipper ,it as only done just over a 1000 hours,it belonged to a colledge or so I was told ,bought it 10 years ago used it for a while on odd jobs ,needs new battery and lots of work on tin covers but I believe the ford engine is in good condition ,its been stored under cover for 10 years,tyres good,tow equipment good ,comes with blade grinder in good condition.\\\lost keys,need more info call 07881922421
> Len



will call a.s.a.p, do you want to sell??? how much???


----------

